# Where do you buy your oils in bulk?



## ShelleyW (Oct 15, 2013)

Occasionally, I will catch a sale at the grocery store but I find that even OO can be expensive locally.  Do you buy your large quantities of oils online?  If so, where?
Thanks!


----------



## Moody Glenn (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Shelley! You can sign-up with Sam's Club (affiliated with Walmart) or another similar bulk food supplier such as BJ's or Costco. For online try Columbus Foods (www.columbusfoods.com ). This is a start.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 16, 2013)

I get my Olive Oil at Costco.  2-3 liter bottles for 25.99.   The rest of my oils/butters I can either get locally from an Restaurant supply company or I get them from Soapers Choice which is the same as Columbus Foods.  www.soaperschoice.com


----------



## paillo (Oct 16, 2013)

Soapers Choice unless I find a major deal locally. Sometimes Giant Foods has a huge sale on really big jugs of olive oil.


----------



## ShelleyW (Oct 18, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the replies.  I had not heard of Soaper's Choice before.   Their prices are really good.


----------

